# Car service



## peelabee (15 Mar 2010)

Is it worth shopping around for service prices or are they fixed? Is it best to go to a main dealer garage?  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Frank (15 Mar 2010)

Best to shop around but be aware cheapest is not always best.

Best to avoid main dealers generally ripoff.

Find a good independant you trust.


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Mar 2010)

What Frank said. +1


----------



## hon3ymonster (18 Mar 2010)

You could try Gleemo.ie but most of the garages seem to be based in Dublin at the moment.


----------



## DoshDaisy (19 Mar 2010)

Glad this thread popped up because I was about to ask the same/similar question! 

Can anyone recommend a good independent who won't "fleece" me in South Dublin?  I'm tempted to go with Renault's service offering - 250 quid full service including front brake pads replaced because I think it's good value.  Am I likely to do better than that price elsewhere?


----------



## gunnerfitzy (19 Mar 2010)

Main dealers can be very expensive for services compared to other garages / self employed mechanics.

However many now have reduced their prices because of that dirty big 'R' word that we are. I had a basic service done on my Jaguar X-Type for €99 at a main dealer which I think was good value.

A good main dealer service history can increase the resale value of the car. Ring around a few main dealers and get prices. You never know!


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Mar 2010)

In my experience the main dealers are much more likely to find more things wrong than an independent. Often things that don't need changing at all. Then their parts and hourly to fix these extras will also be moe expensive. 

I used to think a main dealer service is worth extra, but after the shoddy work I've experienced at main dealers, I've lost all belief in them. I think a good independent service history and the condition of the car is far more important than a main dealer stamp.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (19 Mar 2010)

I think main dealers are far more preventative in nature that  independent servicers. Yes they will say to you should get **** replaced  now to prevent **** more so than others.

However in this case I would take note their recommendations and then  look to an independent servicer for his opinion and quote if necessary. 

The fact of the matter is regular service stamps do increase the resale  value of the car. A little juggling between the two can ensure increased  resale value and value for money work on the vehicle.


----------



## Frank (19 Mar 2010)

I have told this story before but it is relevant to this line.

Mate has a BMW X3 which was running poorly.

BMW diagnosed turbo failure. 1600 euro min to fix.

My mate MKW motors checked turbo no problem and suggested a known sticking valve.

My mate got sorted and out of it for 600 euro.

1000 quid in one shot saved.

I am sure this is not an isolated incident.

Bad mechanics will throw parts at a problem until fixed and charge for the lot.

A good mechanic will diagnose the problem and chenge only the faulty part.

Again I say it find a good mechanic you trust and save your money.

Dealer service history is not as big a deal in Ireland.

Especially as the car gets on in years.


----------



## roker (20 Mar 2010)

I would think that a main dealer has experience of certain tricky faults, which would take a normal garage a long time to find, if at all.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Mar 2010)

roker said:


> I would think that a main dealer has experience of certain tricky faults, which would take a normal garage a long time to find, if at all.


 
Oddly enough the reverse has been my experience.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (20 Mar 2010)

Frank said:


> I have told this story before but it is relevant to this line.
> 
> Mate has a BMW X3 which was running poorly.
> 
> ...



Happens all too frequently.

My own story involves the replacement of the an Aircon Compressor which would have cost me €1200 at main dealer but ended up costing me €400 at an excellent independent garage.

My point is if it is a basic service and your mail dealer offers a competitive price then personally I would choose this. If he highlights other issues to you, especially expensive ones, then don't just nod and say go ahead. Get a second opinion.

You are right of course. We are not as demanding regarding service history in comparison to our neighbours.  But in a buyers market with a flood of vehicles it may make the difference between sale or no sale, especially for higher end vehicles.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Mar 2010)

I've had a few experiences, simplest example, is a vw fuel pump cost 250 + labour of 100 ph or part thereof. Whereas an indepentent got the same OEM part fr 105 and fitted it 30.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Mar 2010)

Another problem in a main dealer you often can't talk to the person who worked on your car. Once I went to a Honda dealer and about 5 difference people had worked on the car, yet they couldn't get anyone to talk to me about, I wanted to know why it sounded so bad after getting the timing belt changed. 2 weeks later still not happy I took it to another honda garage they found the timing belt was too loose.


----------



## mrblues (20 Mar 2010)

Have to agree with Frank, MKW have looked after both of my cars better than any main dealer i've used and for literally a fraction of the cost. They also have the most up to date diagnostics above what the main dealer for the brand of car I have has!!!

No interest in MKW, just a very impressed customer.


----------



## Caveat (20 Mar 2010)

AlbacoreA said:


> Oddly enough the reverse has been my experience.



And mine.  Google is a wonderful thing.

After 3 visits (+ money obviously) to a confused main dealer I discovered the problem with my car myself after 1 minute of web searching.  Very well known fault as it happens. Went to independent after this (and other examples of imcompotency/overcharging etc) and haven't looked back.


----------



## Coolaboy (20 Mar 2010)

Have a Mercedes 180k that is telling me it is due a service. I live in tullamore. Any reccommendations around the Midlands. Afraid to ask MMore as I know they will be very expensive.


----------



## Boyd (20 Mar 2010)

AlbacoreA said:


> I've had a few experiences, simplest example, is a vw fuel pump cost 250 + labour of 100 ph or part thereof. Whereas an indepentent got the same OEM part fr 105 and fitted it 30.



Similar experience with both a VW and independent garage. Both qouted €500 to source/fit a VW Polo heater motor for the in-car fan. However, I got the part 2nd hand from Tyrone for £25 and got it fitted for €35 in a different independent garage.


To the OP, i'm trying to take more of an interest in my car and its services, see my thread here regarding main dealer prices and how much you can save if you know what you need. If there car is over 2 or 3 years old and isn't a "special" car that needs very specific knowledge (e.g. Mazda RX7) I would go with a recommended independent


----------



## peelabee (20 Mar 2010)

People,     Who is MKW?


----------



## Boyd (20 Mar 2010)

Give a bit of Google:
[broken link removed]

AAM:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=866078


----------



## Frank (21 Mar 2010)

Mark Keith Walsh MKW


----------



## peelabee (21 Mar 2010)

Frank,
Many thanks for that.
Peelabee


----------

